# Strangest Fears?



## Recorderdude (Apr 5, 2011)

Simply put, what's the weirdest, most rediculous thing you've ever been scared of?

I thought up a hell of a lot of weird shit to be afraid of when I was a kid. However, there was one thing that terrified me more than anything else;

This.

F*cking. 

Bear.
[youtube]0nbKzklD5Rg[/youtube]
(0:16)

What the hell is wrong with this thing? I used to be terrified of it and it's guttural grunts in its 30s cartoon of origin.

Of course, you see it as a happy, cheesy dancing bear. This is more along the lines of how I saw it.







So, that's my fear (or at least the only one I can really explain, as a decapitated king kong head bouncing around the hallways, another one of my lesser fears, would be far harder to describe.)

What's yours?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

normally i won't be scared of seeing people die. but this, really just freaks me out. don't want to embed it to avoid seeing it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdaBxthb3tM

i have other fears but i can't remember them ATM.

EDIT: i'm afraid of talking to other people IRL if i don't know them.
EDIT: cockroaches. those things fly and move fast. damn cockroaches!!


----------



## iggloovortex (Apr 5, 2011)

im not sure. it seems like a dick thing to say but whenever im told to say what im afraid of, nothing comes to mind. i mean yea i have the basic fears of like hurting yourself and all that usual jazz but nothing specific to me as far as i know


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

Clowns and aliens.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm afraid of clowns when they get too close to me on my birthday party when I was a child.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

what so scary about clowns? can you please explain? or you're just plain scared?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 5, 2011)

Spiders man.

Damn spiders.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what so scary about clowns? can you please explain? or you're just plain scared?


Their faces! They look like dead with that white make-up on and their noses are red which looks like blood. Of course, that's what I'm thinking of them when I was little, but now I think of them as plain jokers at birthday parties.


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I'm not afraid of the cool clowns. like one time I saw this russian clown with a blue tuxedo and no makeup.. he was cool.
But the makeupy clowns just scare me.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 5, 2011)

clowns just because of creep factor no one can be that happy all the time and wtf is up with all the akeup it just adds to the scaryness


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> c*l*owns just because of creep factor no one can be that happy all the time and wtf is up with all the *m*akeup it just adds to the scaryness.


What's with the missing letters?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lately my keyboards been acting up i have been honestly thinking of taking a relic keyboard out(its old but 200 percent reliable)


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

dogs. I'd say it's because of my older brother. He used dogs to frighten me when I was young and now I got a phobia-like attitude towards dogs. T.T


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> dogs. I'd say it's because of my older brother. He used dogs to frighten me when I was young and now I got a phobia-like attitude towards dogs. T.T


i don't recall that happening.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expected you would say that.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> dogs. I'd say it's because of my older brother. He used dogs to frighten me when I was young and now I got a phobia-like attitude towards dogs. T.T


I don't have a phobia towards dogs even when a dog bit my leg when I was a kid because when that dog bit me, I'm always thinking that I'm brave and I'm not going to cry.


----------



## Raika (Apr 5, 2011)

Lizards. Those wriggly little critters creep me out.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad I wasn't like you when I was young


----------



## Ryufushichou (Apr 5, 2011)

One of my friends has a phobia of chickens, its kinda funny considering he works on a farm....


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> One of my friends has a phobia of chickens, its kinda funny considering he works on a farm....


That's funny. He/She shouldn't be working on a farm if he/she has a phobia of chickens, because maybe his/her phobia will get worse for seeing the chickens daily.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2011)

Broken glass.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

i'll reveal what alphenor is afraid of. grasshoppers. tee hee.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea well its actually getting better, he used to cross to the complete opposite side of the road when he saw them, now its about half way


----------



## Zorua (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm scared of weird looking clocks....


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i'll reveal what alphenor is afraid of. grasshoppers. tee hee.



NO. Butterflies fit the spot.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still not believing you that you're scared of butterflies.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do. And that's the sad fact. It got even worse when I saw the spongebob episode where they were chased by the butterfly.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought this was for Strange fears/phobias, not normal ones...

as for strange fears:

in video games, for some reason I don't like going in water. Like where you can go to the bottom of a lake or something, like Hylia lake in Ocarina of Time. I'm not saying that scares me, I just mean something like that. I just get the feeling that as soon as the characters head goes under water, like some giant creature is going to come up to the screen and scare the shit out of me. Yeah, stupid I know. But imagine how I felt playing through Shadow of the Colossus with the Water colossus. When I reached that part I was like "eh, had enough of the game for the day".


Another strange fear I have, is seeing someone dress up as Zorro, in person. I was traumatized by that as a kid. I had this neighbour who was my "friend". And she had the whole costume and a sword and everything. And she would scare me. It was scary because at the time, I didn't know who Zorro was, but I just seen this big black thing come at me with a sword. She would scream and shit, and would tell me to say my prayers because I'm not going to see my parents again.
I don't mind the movies, it's just in person that shit freaks me out.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about wrong timing of the episode.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm scared of things that fly really fast and unexpectedly like butterflies, moths, bees and some birds


----------



## Raiser (Apr 5, 2011)

I would have to say.. the green goo shown in the intro & credits of the old show "Goosebumps".

[youtube]oF0n6xIsL_U[/youtube]

Just really got to me for some reason. -.-


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I'm scared of things that fly really fast and unexpectedly like butterflies, moths, *bees* and some birds


My sister's also scared of bees. Earlier this morning, my sister's hiding behind a door and said, "There's a bee, there's a bee, there's a beeeeeee!" I lol'd so hard when I saw her hiding.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my brother is afraid of bees too. but butterflies fly fast?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont really know what I am scared of o.o
A few years back, I felt a little uncomfortable being in the dark, but now that feeling is gone too.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I dont really know what I am scared of o.o
> A few years back, I felt a little uncomfortable being in the dark, but now that feeling is gone too.



Darkness is just scary when you're a little boy. I remembered one time when I was young, I stayed in our store since it was dark outside...even if our house is just few steps away.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah.
But now, realistically seen I dont fear anything o.o.
(maybe that my 360 will RRoD? xD)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Dogs - Got bitten by one as a kid... so this is what happened.
2. Heights - I'm under no circumstances going into somewhere really high unless it's covered completely.
3. Webs - No, not the spiders. The webs. Seriously.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 5, 2011)

anything that wants to eat you, if it just tries to kill you and stuff, i don't care
but zombies, aliens[the movie ones] or anything that acts like or is a parasite, i freak out

oh and when i was a kid, from street rod, when you changed the wheels, the wheels changed themselves, the music was turned off and ofc it's dos, so the sounds were really creepy

but if u want some strange fears:
http://www.realfears.com/

my fav is:
Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia: Fear of long words.


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 5, 2011)

[email protected] these people afraid of clowns, I actually used to work as one with my dad. We did punch and judy puppet shows and everything, but the kids were scared and wouldn't ever stop crying.

Pennywise and the like are pretty creep though, we were more "happy" styled clowns.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm afraid of the dark ever since I'm little. That time, my brother locked me in his room for fun, it was dark inside. There's a switch to turn the lights on, but I can't reach it because I'm still small. While I was in the dark room, I'm thinking that there might be ghosts inside my brother's room, I'm too scared to do something so I just closed my eyes and waited for my brother to open the door. It was like 15 minutes before he opened the door. That's why I got the fear of the dark.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lmao at the Dancing bear. It's grunts sounds so retarded. 

I don't have any strange fears so I can't contribute. But my brother has a funny fear LoL.


Spoiler



This






Spoiler






			
				Raiser said:
			
		

> I would have to say.. the green goo shown in the intro & credits of the old show "Goosebumps".
> 
> [youtube]oF0n6xIsL_U[/youtube]








			
				Raiser said:
			
		

> -Collapse
> 
> Just really got to me for some reason. -.-



Okay... That dog use to scare the shit outta me... I guess I am KINDA afraid of anything that has Snake eyes. Other than Cats, Snakes obviously and whatever normally has Snake eyes.

There was this old time music video... Seriously forgot the name of it but there was some black girl climbing up a building then at one point, she turns and stares at the camera and you see she had Snake eyes. I use to run man...

Funny thing about it is that I really want to put Snake eyes contact lens for at least a week.

[youtube]7x60uLIfHJk[/youtube]
Skip to 1:08 since I can't direct it to that in the youtube tags.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does your brother and my sister needs to be scared of bees? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I'm not afraid of it, what about you?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno. but alphenor is my brother. i'm not afraid of it. what i'm afraid of is in first page.


----------



## klim28 (Apr 5, 2011)

I SO HATE SPIDERS!

Damn spiders! I always get fever whenever a spider crawls before mo. I'm so so so so afraid of them. Even on TV or on books, can't touch them at all.


----------



## Cuelhu (Apr 5, 2011)

even tough I was bitten two times, I love dogs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm afraid of cockroaches. I walk looking at the floor and I can't even go near one to kill it. I start grunting like an animal (not like that bear, but still).


----------



## Sonic0509 (Apr 5, 2011)

I read whole topic and I can say that there wasn't fear like mine: i'm afraid of going into the water in video games. Maybe because I don't know what to expect. I hope I'll find some kond of therapy for that

I also don't like spiders, bees and other very little living tings.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

I only have a few fears, but 2 things in this world truly terrify me. Maggots and being alone in the dark.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 5, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:
			
		

> I read whole topic and *I can say that there wasn't fear like mine*: i'm afraid of going into the water in video games. Maybe because I don't know what to expect. I hope I'll find some kond of therapy for that
> 
> QUOTE(ShadowSoldier @ Apr 5 2011, 05:41 PM) in video games, for some reason I don't like going in water. Like where you can go to the bottom of a lake or something, like Hylia lake in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to have a fear of oranges. Not the color, the fruit.

I still have a fear of swimming pools and open water.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off-Topic: Alphenor's your brother? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or you should say it as younger brother because you're 20 and he's 18. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So you're afraid of cockroaches? I'll share another story. (To those users who are still eating their lunch, breakfast, or dinner, and gonna view the spoiler, don't view it 'cause you might find my story disgusting and lose your appetite.)


Spoiler: Cockroach Story




Last August, when I was eating my dinner, a cockroach suddenly appeared and flew to my dinner. I got angry then I picked up the cockroach and I putted it on the floor, then I squished it with my right foot. A green-ish white cream from inside the cockroach appeared after I squished the annoying insect. I dunno what it is. Can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

I once met a guy who was afraid of tin/aluminium foil. Seen as people were still at school at the time the local sales of kit kats and other foil wrapped sweets saw something of a local sales spike.

Other than the general feelings of dread I get when I find myself surrounded by idiots (or perhaps more accurately the dread of having to explain things in court later down the line) I am phobia free though or worse free of most apprehensions/inhibitions that are generally good to have.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Off-Topic: Alphenor's your brother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh yeah younger brother. 

i'm about to eat dinner but that won't affect my appetite. 
i can laugh at cockroaches. it's okay to just see one. but when it starts flying/running around or towards me i just need to run where it won't reach me. i don't want any cockroaches touching my skin. especially the ones that carries germs and bacteria.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2011)

Death. I want to overcome this fear.


----------



## Coto (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to be afraid of moths, but some years ago I decided killing one of those with my hand (it emitted a *squish* sound :blarg: ) and that´s all. No more phobia for those little flying builds of paperboard.

Rats too. Just some months ago, I was about to sleep, relaxing in my bed when a rat appeared at 10-15cm off me. It was 2:30am, so wasn´t nice.

_And girls when get angry_


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a sort of reverse fear of heights. I can't stand looking up at the ceiling of tall open buildings and seeing support beams or other structures, kinda imagining myself hanging from them knowing that there is long way down and pretty much guaranteed death.

I love being on top of tall buildings however and don't mind looking over edges, it's just looking up from the ground.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Apr 5, 2011)

Spiders,those things creeps me out. I quit playing twilight princess on the first temple because of it. O_O


----------



## Ace (Apr 5, 2011)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I have a sort of reverse fear of heights. I can't stand looking up at the ceiling of tall open buildings and seeing support beams or other structures, kinda imagining myself hanging from them knowing that there is long way down and pretty much guaranteed death.


It's called agoraphobia. Or is it megalophobia? It's like..... both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Myself, I have a bad case of apiphobia (fear of bees). I've been stung countless times by bees before, so I can see the influence. I've tried treating myself against it by attempting long-time exposure to them. It worked, but only for about a month. After that, my fear came back.
I see many people address the fears of cockroaches. And I have some good advice:
Don't swat them. Crushing cockroaches will release their eggs from their bodies, and attract more cockroaches thru pheromones I believe.
A cockroach can, but rarely will bite you. The bite is completely harmless.
Frankly, I like to compare them to Creepers from Minecraft: They can ruin everything (infestation), and they almost always appear hidden.
Don't get me wrong, though: no one likes cockroaches. When I've personally had to deal with them, I usually just capture them and give them a very watery grave called the toilet: no eggs released, and they go where they belong, the sewers.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 5, 2011)

When I was little, I used to be afraid of him.

But mainly the Philosopher's stone one.

Also




			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> normally i won't be scared of seeing people die. but this, really just freaks me out. don't want to embed it to avoid seeing it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdaBxthb3tM



That is so fucked up


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:
			
		

> I read whole topic and I can say that there wasn't fear like mine: i'm afraid of going into the water in video games. Maybe because I don't know what to expect. I hope I'll find some kond of therapy for that
> 
> I also don't like spiders, bees and other very little living tings.



Well I suppose that just means you don't care about my post at all then


----------



## Ace (Apr 5, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckily, it's quite obviously fake. It did deliver at first for me, though.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Apr 5, 2011)

trolling...
oh wait


----------



## imshortandrad (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm afraid of jellybeans and melty ice cream. I had a traumatizing incident when I was little, and I've been afraid ever since.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 5, 2011)

....My greatest fear...is marriage.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you've ever watched the Scooby Doo films, that one where the blonde lady is a werewolf really scared me when I was young. I'm also scared of any small clicking noise I hear at night. I also developed a fear of air vents because of Tooms from _The X-Files,_ and televisions because of _The Ring_ (which I've never actually watched). Oh, and a fear that the aliens from _Alien_ will pop my head open with that shooty mouth of theirs from underneath my pillow.
My weirdest fear is probably people. I get anxiety pretty badly when I'm out and about, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 5, 2011)

When the date is 9/11 it freaks me out... Like they're gonna attack again.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 6, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not rly:
http://books.google.hu/books?id=O_IDAAAAMB...p;q&f=false

the video is fake though, so don't worry


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 6, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

>



OH.

MY.

GOD.

NO.

I'm not scared of that thing anymore but I still hate it


----------



## outgum (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a ridiculous fear of snails.
I dont know why...


----------



## Cuelhu (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL, when I was little child I was afraid of a logo. 
I just remembered it out of nowhere. xD
I couldn't go to the kitchen in the dark because of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Windaga (Apr 6, 2011)

For a very long time as a child, I was afraid of honey. My mother use to keep beehives in the garden, and we had a huge vat of processed honey as a center piece. (Which was, to my knowledge, refilled once a week.) A close friend of mine was helping me pull a weeds in the garden when my mother's then boyfriend came running through and knocked me over, causing me to fall backwards and into the vat. I nearly drowned in honey. My mother had to hack off most of my hair (it was past my bottom at that point), and I didn't go near that thing for about 6 years :/


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even though if it's ake, the thought of it happening scares me.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a fear of people that have altered states of mind, or are greatly lacking in the intelegence department. I dunno why. The Handicapped, The Elderly, Drunks, etc. The things they do arent logical and i guess it frightens me.
I like to know how people act and why, and these people act on a whim. Scary stuff.


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm actually afraid of a lot of things, but my strangest ones are balloons and squirrels.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> I'm actually afraid of a lot of things, but my strangest ones are *balloons* and squirrels.


*coughyouravacough*


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Stephapanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant real balloons. :/


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, okay. i'm actually tempted to tease you by showing a picture of a balloon and probably a squirrel. but i choose not to.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 6, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> dogs. I'd say it's because of my older brother. He used dogs to frighten me when I was young and now I got a phobia-like attitude towards dogs. T.T


Really? I actually want a vicious dog to attack me so I can wrestle it to the ground and make it submit. > 
If you met my sisters pittbull/mastive, your phobia would be gone.  That bitch wouldn't hurt a fly, or a puppy, or a cat, or even a possum for that matter... she was supposed to be a guard dog but I don't know anymore.


----------



## Ventrix (Apr 6, 2011)

I am afraid of old stuff, like old movies, old shows, antiques, old technology, Terrified of wizard of oz and charlie and the choclate factory.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I don't like cockroaches that touches my skin, especially if it's going to cross over my feet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_?


Anyway, when I was young I didn't like the dark either; I don't like moths and I wasn't a fan of mirrors at night, due to the possibility of shadows/reflections resembling anything unnerving.
(Or the possibility of glancing at my own face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm not afraid of heights (though I wouldn't like being totally unprotected) but I am afraid of looking over and actually dropping something, such as something falling out of my pocket. Mostly because I consider the things I have as precious and don't want to lose them like that.

While I don't class it as a fear, I don't like getting my hands dirty, but that's probably just due to me being a clean freak or something. By which I don't mean that I clean everything obsessively, but that if I can avoid dirtying up my technology (or me), I will. I don't like how my hands feel when they're dirty, for one thing, but it's not a fear, just something I avoid when possible.


Oh, and in games I don't like fighting anything alien that looks ugly and non-humanoid. I've mentioned several times here that I detest headcrabs and headcrab zombies (no trouble with Combine), and I will resort to notarget, etc. to avoid them attacking me. I wish I would get over that, actually.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> normally i won't be scared of seeing people die. but this, really just freaks me out. don't want to embed it to avoid seeing it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdaBxthb3tM
> 
> i have other fears but i can't remember them ATM.
> ...



I opened the link, and closed it when I read the title. 

I'm a wimp


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm afraid of seeing responses to my opinion. Idk why.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 6, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of seeing responses to my opinion. Idk why.


That's stupid.


Spoiler












I also have a bit of a paranoid fear of mirrors at night. I don't know why.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of seeing responses to my opinion. Idk why.



Well, that is quite weird but for trolls it isn't.

Don't get me wrong here, I'm not implying that you're one.

Just stating general stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda afraid of looking at responses to my EoF posts.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> I'm kinda afraid of looking at responses to my EoF posts.


if this is real then note taken.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 6, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> I would have to say.. the green goo shown in the intro & credits of the old show "Goosebumps".
> 
> [youtube]oF0n6xIsL_U[/youtube]
> 
> Just really got to me for some reason. -.-


Ooooh I remember that... I was like 4-5??? I was scared of it too


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched it and I think it's real. I shouldn't have watched it, talk about pain. After I watched it, I've viewed the comments others say it's true and others say it's not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: I saw the title and I watched it immediately.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i admire you two. actually, i just watched this vid on fb. on a pc unit next to mine in an internet cafe, it's small video+distance=didn't see it properly. but still i'm afraid to watch it. when i let my younger brother and younger sisters watch it. i was outside playing with my cats. i kept asking if it's already finished.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, I'm not gonna tell you what happened if you're scared. That's for your best.


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2011)

Her head got chainsaw'd off.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Her head got chainsaw'd off.





Spoiler: I spoilered it because someone's scared to hear what happened.




Yeah, and blood trickled after her head got cut off. Do you think it's real?


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man, I may sound like a idiot, but my biggest fear .... FREAKING insects with Yellow-black striped bodies, god...... I remember once being stung by such (...) beasts.... UUUUGHHGHHH I mean, look at them, looking all nasty, needles those heads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, look at this:


Spoiler













Spoiler











And ofc Freaking SPIDERS, Horrible nasty creatures.


EDIT: the video with the chainsaw was obviously fake. On 2:33, the head on the far left is clearly the head of a doll..


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what happened. even though i didn't see the blood. my imagination did it for my eyes. but now it seems that i'm not that afraid anymore.

@boktor666, i understand that you're afraid of them, it's okay, everyone has their own fears.


----------



## narutofan777 (Apr 6, 2011)

screamo is scary...


----------



## Ikki (Apr 6, 2011)

I just remembered.

This guys


Spoiler











Used to scare the shit out of me.
I wonder if they'll look scarier on the remake.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 6, 2011)

I watched this show where this little girl got attacked by a dog, and I feared them for awhile.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 7, 2011)

i am afraid of getting rid of cable tv.  its sad, as i have internet and multiple pc's and laptops, i could watch any show i want on the pc, but i cannot bring myself to cancel the cable. would save me like $50-60 bucks a month.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i am afraid of getting rid of cable tv.  its sad, as i have internet and multiple pc's and laptops, i could watch any show i want on the pc, but i cannot bring myself to cancel the cable. would save me like $50-60 bucks a month.



I wouldn't say I'm afraid of it but I do kinda feel like just using a PC for my TV needs would be not be all that satisfying.

Sometimes just watching a re-run on TV is a lot of fun, or watching some crappy movie you normally wouldn't watch. It's an odd feeling of instant gratification.

AMERICA. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm scared of people who think they are half-vampires and call themselves "Tears of Death" in Latin.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 7, 2011)

i'm  afraid of clowns it's a long story


----------



## rastsan (Apr 7, 2011)

when I was a kid there were 2 things:
this coin bank thing where this really creepy guy would come out of an outhouse grap the coin and disappear back into the toilet with a malicous and creepy laugh (which as an adult I can very easily imitate)
the second which even though involves clowns is non specific to clowns and is more about the school and the way they appeared.  
So this dream which has kept re-occuring til just last week.  I am walking in my public school sometimes I am a kid sometimes I am an adult(yes even as a kid I dreamed taller), out of the ground in a way that I just can not describe in any other way- come these clowns except they're people I know dressed as these evil clowns who just start laughing not at me specificly but in a really insane way(never stopping for breath never stopping to blink never stopping from looking at me).  oh did I mention that as I walk they float behind me, following?    So more and more of them gather as I walk through the school.  I always end up in the ball diamond doesn't matter which door I use where suddenly all the clowns who have followed me (now all around me all laughing) stop laughing, their faces disappear and they turn away from me.  thats when I get sucked into the ground.  the end of the dream.  sometimes scary sometimes not.  

Thanks for sharing in strange-ness


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> i'm  afraid of clowns it's a long story



I suggest you do two things:

1) See Rocky Horror Picture Show. The Tim Curry one.
2) See Stephen King's It.

You'll probably be scared shitless by the clown/monster in It but just remember he's the t****** in RHPS.

Or one of the Russian generals in Red Alert 3.

Or Long John Silver in Muppet Treasure Island.

I don't really even see why It is scary. Especially after seeing how hammy he is and seeing that it's TIM FUCKING CURRY.


----------

